# Tomboy



## Masood

I want to describe a character as being a bit of a tomboy ¿Cómo se dice _Tomboy_? Es una chica que prefiere jugar con juguetes que normalmente están vinculados con chicos, o una chica que lleva ropa típica de un chico (ej. siempre lleva vaqueros, raras veces ponga/lleva? maquillaje etc). Espero que me entendáis


----------



## vesna

Hola Masood!
En el Collins encontre *muchachota*, pero no se si se usa. Me suena raro.


----------



## belén

En España decimos "marimacho"




...Raras veces se pone maquillaje
...Raras veces lleva maquillaje


----------



## Masood

Gracias Vesna!! Esperemos las respuestas a los demás tambien.


----------



## cristóbal

Masood said:
			
		

> I want to describe a character as being a bit of a tomboy ¿Cómo se dice _Tomboy_? Es una chica que prefiere jugar con juguetes que normalmente están vinculados con chicos, o una chica que lleva ropa típica de un chico (ej. siempre lleva vaqueros, raras veces ponga/lleva? maquillaje etc). Espero que me entendáis



Solo te puedo decir que dice mi diccionario: moza retonza, muchacha traviesa, o marimacho... pero yo no confiaría en esos sin saber lo que dicen los nativos.  

De todos modos, esta pregunta me recordaba de los anuncios en el metro de madrid que dicen que todos los juguetes deberían ser unisex para que los niños no se crezcan pensando que los sexos son diferentes.  Pues, no sé que pienso sobre eso, sólo lo estoy contando por contarlo.


----------



## Masood

belen said:
			
		

> En España decimos "marimacho"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...Raras veces se pone maquillaje
> ...Raras veces lleva maquillaje



Mate, thanks for these corrections!


----------



## Tormenta

belen said:
			
		

> En España decimos "marimacho"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...Raras veces se pone maquillaje
> ...Raras veces lleva maquillaje




Sí, en Argentina también decimos "marimacho" (Maria-boy). I know that word well


----------



## Antartic

Me suena tambien marimacho. Tambien le decimos coloquialmente _ahombrada_, ni idea si sale en la RAE.


----------



## lauranazario

En Puerto Rico también se les dice _marimacho_.

Saludos,
LN


----------



## Artrella

Masood said:
			
		

> I want to describe a character as being a bit of a tomboy ¿Cómo se dice _Tomboy_? Es una chica que prefiere jugar con juguetes que normalmente están vinculados con chicos, o una chica que lleva ropa típica de un chico (ej. siempre lleva vaqueros, raras veces ponga/lleva? maquillaje etc). Espero que me entendáis




Hola Masood!! Nueva palabra para mí!!! Bueno en Argentina le decimos "marimacho".


----------



## el_novato

*Marimacho*, like you say it is used in México.

Another alternative expresssion:

*Machorra*.


----------



## ticacr

The problem is, *marimacha *is a rather strong word.  It isn't something I would use in a translation, as it has negative connotations (at least in Costa Rica).


----------



## jandro_pardo

"Marimacho" also implies a woman with the typical heftiness of a man, that's why it might sound "strong". Another possibility could be "hombruna". Both are widely used in Spain.


----------



## Sunny Baudelaire

Creo que lo más suave que se puede utilizar es "chicazo"


----------



## mollysmate

I have been told "Machorro" as "Marimacho" seems a bit harsh or for adults only.  
But I can not find this in any dictionary.    What are your thoughts on this word? 

Tomboy is more a childish word  for a girl who likes 'for instance' to climb trees, instead of play with dolls.  She can look very beautiful, but just like to dress in jeans more than skirts.   I'm looking for a word like this.


----------



## pe_marti

Hola:
En mi experiencia el término puede tener connotaciones de tendencia sexual, aunque en la mayoría de las veces tiene que ver con niñas o muchachas con hábitos del sexo opuesto, incluso vestimenta


----------



## Aserolf

el_novato said:


> *Marimacho*, like you say it is used in México.
> 
> Another alternative expresssion:
> 
> *Machorra*.


 En México se usan las dos, pero para mí la primera (marimacho) se asocia mas con lesbiana.
La palabra que he escuchado y que se asemeja más a lo que es _*tomboy*_ es *"machetona"*, y ésta palabra no se confunde ni se asocia con el lesbianismo, como las dos primeras.
Sds;o)


----------



## ORL

En Argentina se dice "marimacho", o se habla de una "machona".


----------



## causo

ORL said:


> En Argentina se dice "marimacho", o se habla de una "machona".


¿Chica ahombrada?


----------



## elpiojosoinsurrecto

Hola Masood:

El problema es que en español no creo que exista una única palabra para designar a una niña con hábitos de niño, _*que no sea despectiva.  

*_Desde luego, si la hay, no es de uso habitual. La única que se me ocurre es "*muy chico*": "Esta niña es _*muy chico*_".
Todas las que te han sugerido, unas más, otras menos, conllevan una carga despectiva, sobre todo "*marimacho*", término muy insultante que además incluye la idea de fealdad.

Mi consejo es que utilices alguna perífrasis.


----------



## 5-ht

causo said:


> ¿Chica ahombrada?





> La palabra "tomboy", en castellano “niña ahombrada”, trae a la mente a una niña de cabellos cortos, que gusta de los deportes, juega con chicos y no se interesa mucho en muñecas ni en acicalarse.


http://www.sexualidadsana.com.pe/principal/content/view/26/33/#.UicLG8lH6yQ


----------



## canario25

Si dices: Ella es una marimacho, es decir, utilizas la palabra como un sustantivo, suena muy fuerte, PERO, si la utilizas como adjetivo es un poco más suave. Solo un poco. Como todo, estas cosas dependen mucho de la entonación al hablar. Por escrito, yo no lo utilizaría nunca.

Por ejemplo: Esa chica es un poco marimacho.


----------



## MmeMauve

elpiojosoinsurrecto said:


> Hola Masood:
> El problema es que en español no creo que exista una única palabra para designar a una niña con hábitos de niño, _*que no sea despectiva.
> *_Desde luego, si la hay, no es de uso habitual. La única que se me ocurre es "*muy chico*": "Esta niña es _*muy chico*_".
> Todas las que te han sugerido, unas más, otras menos, conllevan una carga despectiva, sobre todo "*marimacho*", término muy insultante que además incluye la idea de fealdad.
> Mi consejo es que utilices alguna perífrasis.



Hola:
Me topé con esta palabra también y no puedo poner para nada algo despectivo, porque se habla de moda y el estilo "tomboy" para las mujeres... 
Primero pensé en "ahombrada" que aparece en el DRAE: 
*ahombrado**, da**.*
 (De _hombre_).*1.* adj. coloq. Dicho de una mujer o de un niño: Que parece un hombre.* 2.* adj. coloq. Dicho de un acto o de una cualidad: Que parece propio de un hombre.


Pero según el contexto, concuerdo con lo de la perífrasis, por eso quiero añadir una opinión: "una chica (algo) masculina" o "chica de estilo masculino".
"Esta niña es _*muy chico*_" me parece que va bien para las pequeñitas que gustan de jugar a juegos de chicos. Pero también diría "¡Esta niña es *un verdadero *_*chico*_!".
Espero haber ayudado, como han ayudado ustedes .
Hasta pronto.


----------



## dilema

mollysmate said:


> I have been told "Machorro" as "Marimacho" seems a bit harsh or for adults only.
> But I can not find this in any dictionary.    What are your thoughts on this word?
> 
> Tomboy is more a childish word  for a girl who likes 'for instance' to climb trees, instead of play with dolls.  She can look very beautiful, but just like to dress in jeans more than skirts.   I'm looking for a word like this.


For this context, I agree with Sunny Baudelaire and would use "chicazo" (which matches exactly this meaning, at least in Madrid-Spain).
"Marimacho" conveys, to me, a very negative, derogatory meaning.


----------



## 5-ht

¡Ay, madrecita!...Hubiese una sola palabra para definir '_tomboy'_ que encierre todos los modos de decirlo en todos los países de habla hispana.


----------



## Rubns

Yo creo que esa palabra/expresión existe: "ser masculina". Luego puedes añadirle "muy, un poco, bastante etc." dependiendo del grado de masculinidad que tenga. Por ejemplo: "esa chica es un poco masculina".

"Marimacho" es lo que solemos decir en España para referirnos a una mujer muy masculina, pero dependiendo del tono en el que se diga puede ser despectivo. Aunque hay otros términos más despectivos: machorra, machorro, macha etc.


----------



## levmac

Sí, para mí "marimacho" tiene una connotación de "butch" que es un poco más fuerte que tomboy!!!


----------



## nelliot53

Mi sugerencia: *tomboy* >> boisterous girls >> *chica bulliciosa*


----------



## nelliot53

mollysmate said:


> I have been told "Machorro" as "Marimacho" seems a bit harsh or for adults only.
> But I can not find this in any dictionary.    What are your thoughts on this word?
> 
> *Tomboy is more a childish word  for a girl who likes 'for instance' to climb trees, instead of play with dolls.  She can look very beautiful, but just like to dress in jeans more than skirts.   I'm looking for a word like this.*



*Chica bulliciosa
*


----------



## EddieZumac

¿Qué tal "chicarrona"?


----------



## 5-ht

Real Academia Española © Todos los derechos reservados


> bullicioso/sa.
> adj. Dicho de una persona: Inquieta, desasosegada, que no para, que se mueve mucho o con gran viveza.
> 
> chicarrón, na.
> (De chico).
> 1. adj. coloq. Dicho de un niño o de un adolescente: Muy crecido y desarrollado. U. t. c. s.


Si leo estas palabras y no entiendo su significado, consulto el diccionario.
 Resulta que no me dan el significado de 'tomboy'.
 Mary Stuart Masterson, en el filme "Tomates Fritos" interpretra "una chica de persdonalidad viril" Cit.


----------

